

Nice Ivy League Degree. Now If You Want a Job, Go to Code School - rhapsodic
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-07/coding-classes-attract-college-grads-who-want-better-jobs

======
Rogerh91
Maybe I'm biased, but I upvoted based on the title alone.

